# Tv noblex 21" Modelo 21tc672f Se apaga solo



## charlyndo (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, les cuento que me llego un tv y el problema es que se apaga a los 5 segundos despues de encenderlo, y aveces no, o se apaga si la imagen es muy brillante... lo que hice fue bajar el brillo (con el screen) para probar y efectivamente cuando el brillo es bajo el tv no se apaga, pero al subirlo a un valor acetable digamos, se apaga... ¿cual podria ser la falla?


----------



## elgriego (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola charlyndo,como estas ,O se esta protegiendo por sobreconsumo,o tenes un problema en el circuito de proteccion de corriente de haz.

Saludos.


----------



## charlyndo (Jul 1, 2013)

hola Elgriego, gracias por responder.. y que me recomendas que haga para solucionar el problema?


----------



## elgriego (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola, por empezar deberias conseguir el plano ,y empezar a verificar el correcto funcionamiento de esas etapas.

Saludos.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 11, 2013)

Amigo te envio el manual. espero te sirva. exitos.


----------



## charlyndo (Jul 12, 2013)

gracias Osotronico por el diagrama, le cuento que cambie el regulador de la fuente y un par de capacitores y el tv salio funcionando sin problemas, no se volvio apagar. Saludos y de nuevo gracias por la ayuda.


----------

